

Show HN - A weekend project for social reading - jjalan
http://www.nolidz.com/

======
Tichy
Don't understand what it does. Looks like Pinterest for texts?

~~~
instinctious
Try it out. It lets you see what your friends read, see their comments on the
articles they read through this app.

~~~
imurray
The site would benefit from some kind of tour/overview that doesn't require
signing in first.

------
Judson
The idea reminds me of <http://reading.am>

------
jeffehobbs
That frame around the linked articles is not great.

------
maroimage
no.

